# A little help with my meyer please



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I got this mayer plow for fixing someones truck. I mounted it up to my truck and had it on for a couple days. Only movement i made was up and down when parking and driving.

The day i was going to drop the plow to wait for snow a buddy had just got back from a long otr trip and asked if i would hit his driveway quick. Sure

Plow ran fine. Until i started using the agnles cylinders. It ended up non functioning after a few left rights. Luckily i had the plow up about 4 inches and drove it home.

I dropped the plow off it and drained the fluid from the pump. It was pretty gunked up.

I cleared that out and put new fluid it. Uo and away she went. Threw the plow back on. Moved it left right and it stopped working again. Ok yeah i need to get the ****ty fluid out of the angle cylinders.

So i got out all the fluid from those.

I found multiple instructionals on ways to drain/fill. Considering im working outside and its -14 out i went with the easiest (may have ****ed me)

Mind you this was the next day i went to do the angle cylinders. But now being the next day the pump would raise and lower when it wouldnt the day before (untouched)

I got all the fluid out of the angle clyenders and hooked them back up to the pump (reading you could fill them with the pump and the air would work itself out going left to right.

I did thatm it went left to right 4 or 5 times faster than it did before. But then stopped. At this point. Left right and up did not work at all again.

Motor is running though.

So what do i need to do?

Possibly of some old iced up fluid still in the valves)

Still have massive amount of air in the system?

Check valve bad?

We have snow coming tomorrow. Plus i still work yet tonight (graveyard) so if anyone sees this and can just shoot me an email on some tips so i get it right away that would be awesome.

Thanks in advance

Sorry if im missing the obvious

Email: [email protected]


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

did you clean the screen , its inside the pump/reservoir?

and did you refill the reservoir after the rams were full of fluid and not air?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I cleaned both filters. They were not horrid but not 100% 

I moved the plow one direction, filled, moved the other direction, filled. Then moved it back and forth a couple times before it wouldnt move any direction. 

Basically did the same thing as when i first mounted it to my truck.

Currently took thr pump off the truck and brought it inside to thaw while i nap


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

After running the plow, did you top off the fluid?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, it wasnt very low as it wouldnt move anymore.


The part that has me confused is it wouldn't move at all yesterday (before i drained the angles. I went to work last night. Got back today and it was moving. I could move it up and down as many times as i wanted. But after going left right it would stop moving


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I just drained out about a qt. Maybeva bit more in the house and have the pump with the drain plugs out facing down in front of a heater. Hoping that if there is any ice build up in it, that it well drain out. 

The fluid i just drained out is nice and blue, as it should be since its new.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I just drained out about a qt. Maybeva bit more in the house and have the pump with the drain plugs out facing down in front of a heater. Hoping that if there is any ice build up in it, that it well drain out. 

The fluid i just drained out is nice and blue, as it should be since its new.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I dont know a lot about hydrolic systems. It would probably help if i just rebuilt this unit so i know how it works (and so everything is new) but thats not in the budget or timeline at the moment. This is almost as frustrating ascan electrical problem on a newer car, ha! As with most mechanical problems they usually work or don't work. And in this case its intermittent.

Im hoping that i dont have to put a pin in the angle and plow with a non-movable blade (if i get the up/down to function again)


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I dont know a lot about hydrolic systems. It would probably help if i just rebuilt this unit so i know how it works (and so everything is new) but thats not in the budget or timeline at the moment. This is almost as frustrating ascan electrical problem on a newer car, ha! As with most mechanical problems they usually work or don't work. And in this case its intermittent.

Im hoping that i dont have to put a pin in the angle and plow with a non-movable blade (if i get the up/down to function again)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of angle cylinder couples do you have,,,,the ball or pin? Ball are troublesome from what Kimber always says


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Pin.


I just put the pump back on the truck. Up the arm went. So drove around back. Put the arm down. And topped off. Hooked up plow. Lifted it droped it. Worked fine. Alll the way to the right. Fill. All the way to left fill. All thr eay to right. Went to fill but barely had to put a drop in.

Left right up down left right....... doesn't move fluid at proper level. But it is a bit foamy at top at this point.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Update: 

Still not repaired.

Took out b and c valves.

Both are opperational

Orings on b valve weee in poor shape so i replaced those.

Put back together. And filled it up.

Same issue. 

Up and down and much as i wanted. Then left and right a couple times and it completely stops working.

Called a meyer service center and the tech had no idea. Said he didnt even know where to start. 

Messaged smith brothers and they said i need to completely flush it again....mm in a warm area. Well currently thats not even an option and i dont see how thats going to make a differance. I flushed the pump inside and i took the lines off when i did the angle cylinders. 

Anyone have any clue? This has me 100% stumped.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Everything


SnoFarmer said:


> did you clean the screen , its inside the pump/reservoir?
> 
> and did you refill the reservoir after the rams were full of fluid and not air?


I didnt clean the one in the res as i dont have a seal kit to put it back together


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Mjorr, which quick couplers are you using? Ball type or Pin type?
Meyer plows are picky and like the Pin type.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

jdsquire said:


> Mjorr, which quick couplers are you using? Ball type or Pin type?
> Meyer plows are picky and like the Pin type.


Have the pin type on it now. Have spair ball types that i never put on.

But..... if i may ask. If those are faulty. Why it it stop the pump from going up?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

When it stops working does motor still spin? When it stops angling is it stuck left? If motor is running does it sound like it is free spinning or running against relief?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

And what pump do you have?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> And what pump do you have?


E47


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> When it stops working does motor still spin? When it stops angling is it stuck left? If motor is running does it sound like it is free spinning or running against relief?


Keeps running doesnt stop in any particular spot doesn't sound like free spinning


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Few things to look at. Pilot check, crossover valve, binding in plow sector. These can cause angling issues. As for raise Sticking B valve, control, bad coil or coil ground. Now the issue comes in that if motor is running and it isn't stuck left. Left is default meaning if the motor runs and no valves are energized it will go left. If not would point to bad pump, iced, clogged filters, low fluid or cracked sump base. 

Does this plow leak at all? Can you attach the hoses together and angle plow by hand? Does either hose seem to have pressure in them? With hoses connected to pump can you angle blade by hand? What type of control? IMO you have more than one issue.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Few things to look at. Pilot check, crossover valve, binding in plow sector. These can cause angling issues. As for raise Sticking B valve, control, bad coil or coil ground. Now the issue comes in that if motor is running and it isn't stuck left. Left is default meaning if the motor runs and no valves are energized it will go left. If not would point to bad pump, iced, clogged filters, low fluid or cracked sump base.
> 
> Does this plow leak at all? Can you attach the hoses together and angle plow by hand? Does either hose seem to have pressure in them? With hoses connected to pump can you angle blade by hand? What type of control? IMO you have more than one issue.


When the plow is hooked up i cant move it by hand. When i depress the pin on the plow side line there is pressure.

The pump will go up when i drain/fill fluid. Until i angle a few times


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

And what does fluid look like when you drain it? Have you checked for magnetism at coils? Suggest you go to Meyer sight and download trouble shoot guide.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you drain, flush, and fill the angle cylinders? Maybe those have old fluid with water and is causing your pump to still freeze? Did you go and buy a seal kit at your dealer today, so you can open it up? If not, do that tomorrow and see what it looks like inside. Inspect for small cracks, and any debris inside.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

kimber750 said:


> And what does fluid look like when you drain it? Have you checked for magnetism at coils? Suggest you go to Meyer sight and download trouble shoot guide.


This sounds all too familiar....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you drain, flush, and fill the angle cylinders? Maybe those have old fluid with water and is causing your pump to still freeze? Did you go and buy a seal kit at your dealer today, so you can open it up? If not, do that tomorrow and see what it looks like inside. Inspect for small cracks, and any debris inside.


Without opening these pumps up you will never get all the water out. No way to drain the space under the lift tube.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Closest meyer dealer is 80 mi away.

Heres the update and more wtf mates.

Im in the garage with it for the 2nd time today. Drained (color still nice and blue) flushed filled. Cleaned the filters, cleaned the valves. Checked function of valves (again) when i had them out. Reassembled and it works. 

Only thing i did differently this time was check left right without the plow on it. I can go left right all day and up still works when the plow isnt attached.

Now i assume when i hook the plow back up il have the same problem as before. So i have narrowed it down to the plow side.

I drained the plowside out and removed the hoses when i did that. I did not flush the plow side. 

So my question is. What are all the possibilities on the plow side to make the pump not function at all after a few cycles?

I have to drive 38mi to go work in a garage and flush this thing. So i want to knock out everything on the plow side before i hook it up. And it has to be done in the cold. Unless i hook it up and raise it just to bring it over here but it still only gets a hair above freezing in the garage..... basically just nice to be out of the wind.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> Closest meyer dealer is 80 mi away.
> 
> Heres the update and more wtf mates.
> 
> ...


Thats why I asked you to hook hoses together and try move plow back forth. But still you are not putting any load on the pump to cause a sticking valve or anything without plow attached. Also nothing plowside related should stop pump from raising after angling.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Thats why I asked you to hook hoses together and try move plow back forth. But still you are not putting any load on the pump to cause a sticking valve or anything without plow attached. Also nothing plowside related should stop pump from raising after angling.


Yeah i just have been near the plow tovtry that yet.

But it is something plow side as thats whats been happening. Drain fill system and it works. Hook it up and up down works. Then as soon as i go left right it slows down until it stops. Up left right then will not work


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

I can go hook it up and make a video. I could lift and drop it 20+ times and it will keep working, until i use the angles. Then it all stops


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> Yeah i just have been near the plow tovtry that yet.
> 
> But it is something plow side as thats whats been happening. Drain fill system and it works. Hook it up and up down works. Then as soon as i go left right it slows down until it stops. Up left right then will not work


Try it again but when it stops remove fill plug and see if there is a vacuum.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Try it again but when it stops remove fill plug and see if there is a vacuum.


Ill give it a shot. Might be hard to tell. Enough noise outside that i may not hear it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Kimber you're a saint lol


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Try it again but when it stops remove fill plug and see if the6re is a vacuum.


Hooked angles in a loop. I could move the plow by hand. Un hooked them, could not move plow. Hooked to pump, could not move by hand.

Lifted and lowered plow 15 to 20 times (check filled first few times)

Left right then center. Checked filled

Left right center checked filled

Left right center checked

Left right a couple more times and it started to slow down.

Slower

So i droped it. And it was raising just as slow as it was angling now.

Left right until it stopped moving.

Lowered.

Depresses piston.

Checked fill plug. Did not notice any vacuum and it was full.

Pump will not rise with no load.

Exact same symptoms as the last 3 times.

So now if i drain and fill it....... it will go back to working up/down and seize when i angle with the plow attached.

Might just have to take off tge angle cylenders and put a pin in it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> Hooked angles in a loop. I could move the plow by hand. Un hooked them, could not move plow. Hooked to pump, could not move by hand.
> 
> Lifted and lowered plow 15 to 20 times (check filled first few times)
> 
> ...


Let it sit for awhile then try again without changing fluid. What fluid are you using?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Let it sit for awhile then try again without changing fluid. What fluid are you using?


It sat for about 2 days last time. Still didnt move.

Using S.A M. 1307005


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know if this would make a difference or not, or if it is self purging, but when you refilled the angle cylinders do you do it with the hoses on, so they aren't full of air?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you checked filters again?


JMHConstruction said:


> I don't know if this would make a difference or not, or if it is self purging, but when you refilled the angle cylinders do you do it with the hoses on, so they aren't full of air?


Shouldn't stop it from raising. OP is down to have pump pressure tested or opening it up. Only things I can think of would be bad pump, clogged strainer/filters, bad relief. Only thing that doesn't make sense is changing fluid makes it work again.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Have you checked filters again?
> 
> Shouldn't stop it from raising. OP is down to have pump pressure tested or opening it up. Only things I can think of would be bad pump, clogged strainer/filters, bad relief. Only thing that doesn't make sense is changing fluid makes it work again.


Thats what im staying. A mechanical problem just doesnt work. Find it fix it. But in this case. Flush the fluid and it goes back to working again. It has me so confused.

I wouldnt think its the pump since if i didnt touch left right i could go up and down as much as i please.

There has to be something in missing or just flat out dont know about.

Could a faulty pressure releif valve make this happen?

I have not opened that ip because the plug is rounded. And since its alum i figured i should have another one on hand before i remove it in case i cant put it back in


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

does the pump sound like its running full when the motion slows, or does it sound like the pump is also running slower?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> does the pump sound like its running full when the motion slows, or does it sound like the pump is also running slower?


It flys with ease...... sounds like anyway.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Also note: just went out to the truck and the pump lifted after sitting overnight this time.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

It still sounds like strainer is icing over. If strainer freezes no fluid can get to pump and it spins with ease. Adding new fluid could temporarily deice strainer. You need to remove top cover to get to strainer. But you need new nytite washers to put it back together. What plug is rounded?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> Also note: just went out to the truck and the pump lifted after sitting overnight this time.


What are the temps there?


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> It still sounds like strainer is icing over. If strainer freezes no fluid can get to pump and it spins with ease. Adding new fluid could temporarily deice strainer. You need to remove top cover to get to strainer. But you need new nytite washers to put it back together. What plug is rounded?


The plug for the pressure release valve (next to a and b coil)

Truck says its 19 degrees out right now

I ran kero through the pump last night. Ran the pump up left and right with it in there took out the b valve and let it run right out the b valve port. So it should be fairly well flushed.

Sat it in front of a heater to drain out any remaining kero. Then filled it back up


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Wouldnt that screen clog up if i was running it up and down too?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> The plug for the pressure release valve (next to a and b coil)
> 
> Truck says its 19 degrees out right now
> 
> ...


Basically by running kero through pump you pushed dirt through the entire system. Also there places that can not be drained with out taken the pump apart. Clogged strainer is the only thing that makes sense. ANother test you can try when it stops working is to remove the two filter and try the pump. One of them should have pressure when running the motor. No pressure, no fluid getting to pump, clogged strainer. Mind you this is going to make a mess. As for up and down working until you angle that just points to the source of what every is causing your contamination. Hoses could be deteriorating(especially after the kero), could still have water/gunk in rams Just gonna have to face that pump needs to be opened up. The thought that you can just take a 20+yo pump and have it work perfect not knowing its history is saved only for the very lucky. Again have you checked filters again? Post some pics of the pump, lift ram and wiper seals, angle ram packing nuts and hoses.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mjorr said:


> Wouldnt that screen clog up if i was running it up and down too?


Not moving near the amount of fluid or through as many parts as what is happening when angling.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Basically by running kero through pump you pushed dirt through the entire system. Also there places that can not be drained with out taken the pump apart. Clogged strainer is the only thing that makes sense. ANother test you can try when it stops working is to remove the two filter and try the pump. One of them should have pressure when running the motor. No pressure, no fluid getting to pump, clogged strainer. Mind you this is going to make a mess. As for up and down working until you angle that just points to the source of what every is causing your contamination. Hoses could be deteriorating(especially after the kero), could still have water/gunk in rams Just gonna have to face that pump needs to be opened up. The thought that you can just take a 20+yo pump and have it work perfect not knowing its history is saved only for the very lucky. Again have you checked filters again? Post some pics of the pump, lift ram and wiper seals, angle ram packing nuts and hoses.


Filters came out clean yesterday.

Ill get some photos on sunday when i have timevto work on it. And order a seal kit.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can go online and order a basic seal kit for $20. I would also suggest flushing angle rams by removing quick couplers and using a paper towel to filter the fluid coming out of rams. This will allow you check for debris. Then before putting couplers back on angle blade so one ram is completely compressed, take the hose for that ram and put it in bottle of fluid and angle back the other way filling the ram.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> You can go online and order a basic seal kit for $20. I would also suggest flushing angle rams by removing quick couplers and using a paper towel to filter the fluid coming out of rams. This will allow you check for debris. Then before putting couplers back on angle blade so one ram is completely compressed, take the hose for that ram and put it in bottle of fluid and angle back the other way filling the ram.


 Yeah i have had a seal kot sitting on my cart just in case. I just found new hoses on there much cheapervthan i can buy locally as well. The hoses look fine. But ordering online is litterally half the cost. And its not like its. Bad thing to have extra hoses laying around. I have a motorcycle lift i need to assemble a hydro system for.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

Since i sonr have room forcthe plow anywhere warm ill peobably just remove the rams and bring them in.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't you bring the pump inside to see if warming it up for a few hours will help. If it works, you know it's freezing. Just another something you could check off if it doesn't help.


----------



## Mjorr (Jan 8, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> Can't you bring the pump inside to see if warming it up for a few hours will help. If it works, you know it's freezing. Just another something you could check off if it doesn't help.


I had done that. I left it in front of a heater to deice anything that could still be in it before flushing it at one point

I have the gasket kit on the weay to tear it apart to fully clean it


----------

